# Politics Threads on a Cycling Forum



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

Just curious- why???????


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Just curious- why???????



keeping out of this thread


----------



## Venod (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Just curious- why???????



Because, there is more to life than cycling, we all probably arrived here because we are cyclists, but other topics keep the place interesting, you don't have to read them if not to your liking.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

Won't someone think of the children!


----------



## monkers (10 May 2020)

Psychopaths and cyclepaths ~ easy to confuse you see


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

Venod said:


> Because, there is more to life than cycling, we all probably arrived here because we are cyclists, but other topics keep the place interesting, you don't have to read them if not to your liking.


That’s me told then.


----------



## Kryton521 (10 May 2020)

monkers said:


> Psychopaths and cyclepaths ~ easy to confuse you see



Oi!!! Who you calling a "Cycle Path???"


----------



## monkers (10 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Oi!!! Who you calling a "Cycle Path???"


I wouldn't call anybody anything, though I might suggest that some have cyclepathic tendencies


----------



## srw (10 May 2020)

Because life is political, and cycling is part of life.

And because cycling raises questions about climate change, prioritisation of scarce resources and the transfer of risk, all of which are political.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

To the fair, Boris is a cyclist, and Corblimey would often be seen riding a childs bike while wearing a badly fitting WWII ARP helmet, so there's a lot of crossover between the two topics. Hell, chris Greyling loves cyclists and would regularly door them in order to get close enough for a friendly chat.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

srw said:


> Because life is political, and cycling is part of life.


No, life is simple- politics complicates it.


----------



## Venod (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> No, life is simple- politics complicates it.



No politicians are simple, life reflects this.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

Venod said:


> No politicians are simple, life reflects this.


Can’t disagree with that!!

It just seems so divisive- passion, strongly opposing views and the overwhelming need for some people to be right all the time creates a melting pot where “healthy debates” turn into full blown arguments and rarely anything good comes out of it.


----------



## srw (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> No, life is simple- politics complicates it.


On the other hand it also gives us fripperies like commerce, law and public services. Without which, I'll admit, life would be a lot simpler. But also a lot uglier, less fun, and shorter.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Just curious- why???????



It gives an opportunity for those who can’t hack it on politics forms without getting their stupid opinions shot down by better-informed posters, to feel good about themselves.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Just curious- why???????


Why not?


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Why not?


because it’s CYCLEChat not POLITICSchat....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Can’t disagree with that!!
> 
> It just seems so divisive- passion, strongly opposing views and the overwhelming need for some people to be right all the time creates a melting pot where “healthy debates” turn into full blown arguments and rarely anything good comes out of it.


You clearly weren’t around for the Campagnolo-ShimaNo wars then....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> because it’s CYCLEChat not POLITICSchat....


So we can only talk about Cycles then? How dull....


----------



## derrick (10 May 2020)

Gives people a chance to talk more boll**** than they would normally.


----------



## winjim (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Can’t disagree with that!!
> 
> It just seems so divisive- passion, strongly opposing views and the overwhelming need for some people to be right all the time creates a melting pot where “healthy debates” turn into full blown arguments and rarely anything good comes out of it.


And would you like that to happen in the main forum, or would you like it quarantined off into a section which you can happily ignore? (Literally, you can turn it off so you can't even see it)

I'm convinced that's why it exists, it keeps the rest of the forum a nicer and happier place, any political disagreements can just get shunted off. Anyway, the forum now has subfora for all sorts of things. Pets, cookery, DIY and what have you. I think it's good, the only thing we really have in common is cycling so there's a diverse range of skills and experience on the forum. If I've got a question about anything there's usually someone on here with the ability to answer it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> So we can only talk about Cycles then?


Well it is a cycling forum after all! 


Fab Foodie said:


> How dull....


....if you say so. Most people On here are really keen to talk about cycles.


----------



## Poacher (10 May 2020)

winjim said:


> If I've got a question about anything there's usually someone on here with the ability to answer it.


… and if not, there's always YACF...


----------



## Cycleops (10 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It gives an opportunity for those who can’t hack it on politics forms without getting their stupid opinions shot down by better-informed posters, to feel good about themselves.


Which sums up the majority of members on here.


----------



## winjim (10 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> … and if not, there's always YACF...


Never heard of it.


----------



## Rocky (10 May 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Which sums up the majority of members on here.


Ah yes, as Aesop wrote.....A man is known by the company he keeps.


----------



## derrick (10 May 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Which sums up the majority of members on here.


Hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## snorri (10 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It gives an opportunity for those who can’t hack it on politics forms without getting their stupid opinions shot down


There really are politics forums?
Do they have cycling sections?


----------



## derrick (10 May 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Ah yes, as Aesop wrote.....A man is known by the company he keeps.


That only works in the real world. Not on forums where you have no control over who comes on here.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> You clearly weren’t around for the Campagnolo-ShimaNo wars then....


The one that Suntour won?


----------



## derrick (10 May 2020)

Drago said:


> The one that Suntour won?


I thought it was Benelux.


----------



## Chromatic (10 May 2020)

I do sometimes wonder why those who have the insight to see the general all-round uselessness of our politicians and constantly highlight where they are getting it all wrong aren't leading us into some utopian new world order rather than arseing about on a cycling forum.


----------



## Rocky (10 May 2020)

derrick said:


> That only works in the real world. Not on forums where you have no control over who comes on here.


And who is forcing you to post on CC? It’s no different to a club or pub. You do have a choice.


----------



## Venod (10 May 2020)

derrick said:


> I thought it was Benelux.


More politics, Benelux was a political economic union of several European countries.

I thought it was Sram, but I can't pronounce it.


----------



## Cycleops (10 May 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Ah yes, as Aesop wrote.....A man is known by the company he keeps.


You’re still here then?


----------



## derrick (10 May 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> And who is forcing you to post on CC? It’s no different to a club or pub. You do have a choice.


I find the banter funny on the political threads. Much better than the jokes threads.


----------



## AndyRM (10 May 2020)

If you don't like politics threads on the forum, why start one? And if users don't like them then why contribute? It's not rocket science.

I haven't got a TV by the way, and I hate social media.


----------



## jayonabike (10 May 2020)

I don’t wear a helmet


----------



## Rocky (10 May 2020)

Cycleops said:


> You’re still here then?


Yup but it wasn’t me who was slagging off CC members.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Just curious- why???????



Noodle, there are 53 separate forums on CC... there is even a News and Current Affairs Forum. The Cycle Chat Cafe is just one of the 53... a place people can talk about anything which intrigues or interests them and doesn't have to be themed or specific to cycling.

Think of it as a cafe that cyclists visit which normal people can pop in to now and again...


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2020)

snorri said:


> There really are politics forums?
> Do they have cycling sections?


They used to, but it caused so much bad feeling and flouncing they banned it.


----------



## sleuthey (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> because it’s CYCLEChat not POLITICSchat....


It’s a cafe section with in a cycling forum. 

If you get a bunch of scaffolders in Starbucks then they sit there talking about women and football. It’s the same principle in the CC cafe. 

If you want chat about cycling only then just go to the cycling sections then if the forum.


----------



## Slick (10 May 2020)

sleuthey said:


> It’s a cafe section with in a cycling forum.
> 
> *If you get a bunch of scaffolders in Starbucks* then they sit there talking about women and football. It’s the same principle in the CC cafe.
> 
> If you want chat about cycling only then just go to the cycling sections then if the forum.


I think that's an oxymoron.


----------



## Archie_tect (10 May 2020)

Conversely, can you think of anything else, other than a love of cycling, that could bring such a diverse group of opinionated, ugly, rude, objectionable, argumentative and just plain awkward group of reprobates together in one place?


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Just curious- why???????


Why didn't you post this in the ......er........so called Politics thread?


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Conversely, can you think of anything else, other than a love of cycling that could bring such a diverse group of opinionated, ugly, rude, objectionable, argumentative and just plain awkward group of reprobates together in one place?


And that's just the inhabitants of the Retirment Thread.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

sleuthey said:


> It’s a cafe section with in a cycling forum.
> 
> If you get a bunch of scaffolders in Starbucks then they sit there talking about women and football. It’s the same principle in the CC cafe.
> 
> If you want chat about cycling only then just go to the cycling sections then if the forum.


That’s me DEFINITELY told then!


----------



## anothersam (10 May 2020)

It helps keep people engaged who have seen and discussed almost every cycling topic under the sun and want a break (sometimes quite a long break) from the subject, but are comfortable here.

Or put another way: a saddle is a nice place to sit and discuss other things.






_Not sure about that saddle,
and those cranks only work after you’ve had a few_



winjim said:


> Anyway, the forum now has subfora for all sorts of things. Pets, cookery, DIY and what have you.


I await a subforum for pets in politics.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)




----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> Well it is a cycling forum after all!
> 
> ....if you say so. Most people On here are really keen to talk about cycles.


And many are keen to talk about many other things, which makes it a ‘community’ of cyclists...


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Which sums up the majority of members on here.


Welcome!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

jayonabike said:


> I don’t wear a helmet


Yebbut, your chain’s slack....


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> And many are keen to talk about many other things, which makes it a ‘community’ of cyclists...


And politics has its own forum it would seem, so those who wish to can debate and argue their supremely intelligent and superior points there can’t they?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> And politics has its own forum it would seem, so those who wish to can debate and argue their supremely intelligent and superior points there can’t they?


Yes they can. And your point is caller?


----------



## Rocky (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> And politics has its own forum it would seem, so those who wish to can debate and argue their supremely intelligent and superior points there can’t they?


I would hope that political discussion was open to all, not just the supremely intelligent. We've seen the mess when those with Oxford degrees are left in charge of the political agenda.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2020)

Noodle Legs said:


> View attachment 521306


That is a hangover from the old politics section which is no longer active. News and Current Affairs is rather less combative.

In answer to your original question, people on here want to chat about all kinds of things and that includes what's in the news and what rot our politicians are talking. Therefore there is a section for it.

If you don't wish to see the News and Current Affairs section, open that forum and click on "ignore forum" at the top right of the screen.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 May 2020)

Just delete the thread. Sorry I spoke.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2020)

I'll lock it since the question has been answered.


----------

